# عمارة محاكاة الطبيعة



## نودي (1 ديسمبر 2006)

هذا موضوع جديد يدور حول جعل المبنى كجزء من الطبيعة وهو التطور الطبيعى للعمارة الخضراء والعمارة المستدامة من يعرف شيئ حول هذا الموضوع فبالرجاء المشاركة :55:


----------



## majed2002sa (2 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ’’’ تفضل هذه معلومة اتمنى ان تكون مفيده ’’

التصميم المعمارى الصديق للبيئة "نحو عمارة خضراء":
يعتبر هذا الكتاب رؤية معمارية وتخطيطية جديدة للعمارة الخضراء فى القرن الواحد والعشرين، فهو فائدة كبيرة لكل من يبحث عن العمارة الخضراء ويسعى لمعرفتها ودراستها ومعرفة ما هية الإستدامة بصفة عامة.
فهو يتحدث عن الأمراض البيئية للمبانى والمدن الحديثة، ويستعرض نشأتها وما هي، كذلك يعرض تعريف العمارة الخضراء وكيفية نشأتها وتطورها التاريخى ومبادئها، وما هو التصميم البيئى بصفة عامة، وما هى المعايير التصميمية للمبنى الصديق للبيئة، واستعرض نماذج للمبانى والمدن الصديقة للبيئة وأكثر من ذلك.
لمزيد من التفاصيل تمت كتابة ملخص وعرض المحتويات، كتبته م. نجلاء محمود
*الناشر:* مكتبة مدبولى​ 



*Environmental design "Green Architectrue" : *​ 
تطبيقات على عمارة البيئة "التصميم الشمسى للفناء الداخلى" "دراسات على القاهرة وتوشكى":
يستعرض هذا الكتاب ما هى العمارة البيئية وكيفية حسابها وتصميمها، ويستعرض أجزاء من دراسات متعددة لها، ثم يعرض دراسة مقارنة بين ثلاثة أفنية لثلاث منازل اسلامية، ليوضح كيفية تصميم منزل مناخى بيئى بطريقة صحيحة، وكيفية اختيار ابعاد الفناء ومكان الشبابيك فى كل واجهة على حدة، فهو فعلا مثال رائع ومرجع مهم جدا لكيفية تصميم منزل ملائم للبيئة ومناخى بطريقة صحيحة، والمنازل الإسلامية الثلاثة هى كما يلى:
منزل زينب خاتون
منزل جمال الدين الدهبى
منزل ابراهيم كتخدا السنارى
ويعرض بعد ذلك مثال لمنزل فى توشكى من تصميم المؤلف ويبين كيفية حساب مساحة كل شباك لكل واجهة ومكان الشباك على حسب الظلال فى الواجهة، وكذلك حساب مساحة وارتفاع الفناء الداخلى.
لمعرفة تفاصيل الكتاب يوجد ملخص وعرض المحتويات ، كتبته م. نجلاء محمود*الناشر:* مكتبة مدبولى​ 



*Aplications on Environmental Architecture *​ 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

*التصميم المعمارى الصديق للبيئة*


*نحو عمارة خضراء*​ 
*تعتبر العمارة الخضراء أو المبانى والمدن الصديقة للبيئة؛ أحد أهم الإتجاهات الحديثة والتى تدعو لإرساء دعائم فكر معمارى وبيئى جديد بصورة أكثر عمقا وفهما وارتباطا بالطبيعة وبالأنظمة البيئية ككل.*
يعتبر هذا الكتاب رؤية معمارية وتخطيطية جديدة للعمارة الخضراء فى القرن الواحد والعشرين، أرجو أن يكون له أثرا طيبا لكل من يقتنيه وفائدة كبيرة لكل من يبحث عن العمارة الخضراء ويسعى لمعرفتها ودراستها ومعرفة ما هية الإستدامة بصفة عامة.
وفيما يلى نستعرض بعض النقاط التى استعرضها المؤلف لعرض هذه القضية:
منذ بضع سنين ونحن نسمع عن جملة تكررت كثيرا وهى "التنمية المستدامة" أو "التنمية المتواصلة"، وكذلك الحفاظ على البيئة، والعمارة الخضراء، والمبنى الصديق للبيئة، ما كل هذه المصطلحات، وما المغزى منها، وماذا يراد بها، وما دور المعمارى تجاه هذه الكلمات.
فى عام 1980 تم إصدار وثيقة عالمية باسم "الإستراتيجية العالمية لصيانة الطبيعة"، وتم ذكر تعبير "التنمية المتواصلة" لأول مرة، وكان يؤخذ فى اعتبار هذا التعبير البعد الزمنى وحق الأجيال القادمة فى التمتع بالموارد والثراوت الطبيعية كما يتمتع بها الأجيال الحالية].
أى أن هذه التنمية تسعى إلى الإستقرار والإستمرار وتتخطى النظرة الإقتصادية الضيقة والتى تسعى لطلب الربع السريع مع تعظيمه، فتتخطى ذلك بالحفاظ على الموارد والثروات الطبيعية وتعمل على قابلية استغلالها لمدد أطول من الزمن حتى ولو تم التضحية ببعض الربح لأن التنمية المتواصلة أفضل لكل الأجيال.
ومنذ أن تم توقيع 150 دولة فى مؤتمر الأمم المتحدة المعنى بالبيئة والتنمية [قمة الأرض] فى ريو دى جنيرو، وكان للنهوض بالتنمية المستديمة للمستوطنات البشرية، وهو يمثل تحديا رئيسيا غير معتاد لمخططى المدن والمهندسين المعماريين والساسة والمستثمرين بل وكل أفراد المجتمع.
وقد أقيمت أول ندوة "للعمارة البيومناخية" [العمارة الخضراء] فى مصر عام 1996، وتلاها بعد ذلك عدة محاضرات وندوات، وكان من ضمن المشاركين فى هذه الندوات هو مؤلف هذا الكتاب الدكتور مهندس يحيى وزيرى، وكان نتيجة البحث والإطلاع فى هذا المجال هذه الدراسة التى استعرضها فى صورة هذا الكتاب، حيث يوضح فيها الأسس والمفاهيم الرئيسية للمبانى والمدن الصديقة للبيئة بأسلوب علمى سهل مبسط حتى يستفيد منه كل من القارئ المتخصص أو غير المتخصص على حد سواء.
وتم تقسيم الدراسة فى هذا الكتاب إلى اربعة فصول كما يلى:
*الفصل الأول: المبانى والمدن المريضة:*
وقد تم تحديد أبعاد المشكلات البيئية والصحية التى تعانى منها المبانى والمدن الحديثة، مع توضيح خصائص هذه المبانى والمدن المريضة.
*أولا: تأثير الإنسان على البيئة على مر العصور:*
1- مرحلة الأرض البكر.
2- مرحلة الجمع والإلتقاط.
3- مرحلة الصيد.
4- مرحلة الرعى.
5- مرحلة الزراعة.
6- مرحلة الصناعة.
7- مرحلة التحضر.
8- مرحلة التحكم فى المناخ.
*ثانيا: المبنى والمدينة ككائن حى .*
*ثالثا: خصائص المبانى والمدن المريضة.*
1- الإسراف فى استخدام الطاقة واستنزاف الموارد الطبيعية
2- تلويث البيئة وتدمير النظام البيئى.
3- التأثير السلبى على صحة الإنسان.
· مراجع الفصل الأول
*الفصل الثانى: العمارة الخضراء... ولادة جديدة لمفاهيم قديمة.*
وفيه تم توضيح مفهوم العمارة الخضراء كفكر معمارى وبيئى جديد يهدف لتلافى المشكلات التى تم توضيحها فى الفصل الأول، وقد تم توضيح أن العمارة الخضراء تعتبر ولادة عصرية جديدة لمفاهيم قديمة طالما استعملها الإنسان فى مبانيه ومستقراته البشرية منذ القدم، كما تم التركيز على شرح أهم مبادئ العمارة الخضراء.
*أولا: مفهوم العمارة الخضراء.*
*ثانيا التطور الفكرى والتاريخى للعمارة الخضراء.*
*ثالثا: التصميم البيئى والعمارة الخضراء.*
*رابعا: مبادئ العمارة الخضراء.*
1- الحفاظ على الطاقة.
2- التكيف مع المناخ.
3- التقليل من استخدام الموارد الجديدة.
4- احترام الموقع.
5- احترام المتعاملين مع المبنى.
6- التصميم الشامل.

مراجع الفصل الثانى 
*الفصل الثالث: معايير تصميم المبانى الصديقة للبيئة:*
وذلك لإلقاء الضوء على أهم المعايير الواجب توافرها فى المبنى لكى يكون صديقا للبيئة، مع الحرص على استعراض بعض النماذج التصميمية لمبانى "خضراء" أو "صديقة للبيئة".
*أولا: استخدام الطاقات الطبيعية.*
*ثانيا: مواد البناء الصديقة للبيئة.*
*ثالثا: أساليب الحفاظ على المياه داخل المبانى.*
*رابعا: جودة الهواء داخل المبانى.*
*خامسا: الإضاءة والمبنى.*
*سادسا: فلسفة استعمال الألوان.*
*سابعا: التصميم الصوتى وتجنب الضوضاء.*
*ثامنا: التصميم الآمن للمبنى.*
*تاسعا: الطابع المعمارى المتوافق مع البيئة.*
*عاشرا: الحديقة والمبنى.*

<LI class=MsoNormal dir=rtl>نماذج لمبانى صديقة للبيئة. 
مراجع الفصل الثالث. 
*الفصل الرابع: البحث عن المدينة المثالية:*
وفيه تم تتبع بحث الإنسان منذ نشأته وحلمه الدائم لتحقيق فكرة المدينة المثالية أو الفاضلة للمسمى العصرى لها، وهى المدن الصديقة للبيئة، ولقد تم مناقشة المعايير الواجب توافرها فى المدينة لكى تكون صديقة للبيئة التى تقام فيها، مع استعراض لبعض القرى والمدن المقترحة والتى حاولت تطبيق المعايير البيئية والتى تم توضيحها.
*أولا: المدينة وعوامل نشأتها.*
*ثانيا: المدينة المثالية على مر العصور.*
*ثالثا: نحو مدن صديقة للبيئة.*
1- الإنسان والمدينة.
2- الطاقة والمدينة.
3- الصناعة والمدينة.
4- السيارة والمدينة.
5- الدور البيئى للعشائر النباتية والحيوانية فى المدينة.

​


المصدر ’’​ 
http://www.egyptarch.net/books0.htm​ 

==================================
=====​ 

وهنالك منظمة دولية مهتمة بمعايير العمارة الخضراء (( المعايير الخاصة بتصميمات العمارة البيئية (LEED) التي تساهم في ترشيد استهلاك الطاقة))​ 

==================
=======​


----------



## majed2002sa (2 ديسمبر 2006)

التصميم المستدام و العمارة الخضراء​ 

مقدمة:
بدأ العالم يعترف بالارتباط الوثيق بين التنمية الاقتصادية والبيئة، وقد تنبه المتخصصون إلى أن الأشكال التقليدية للتنمية الاقتصادية تنحصر على الاستغلال الجائر للموارد الطبيعية وفي نفس الوقت تتسبب في إحداث ضغط كبير على البيئة نتيجة لما تفرزه من ملوثات ومخلفات ضارة. ومن هنا ظهر مفهوم التنمية المستدامة (Sustainable Development) التي تـُــعرّف على أنها "تلبية احتياجات الأجيال الحالية دون الإضرار بقدرة الأجيال القادمة على تلبية احتياجاتها". وقد أولت معظم دول العالم في العقد الأخير من القرن المنصرم عناية خاصة واهتماماً واسعاً بمواضيع حماية البيئة والتنمية المستدامة، ولم يولد هذا الاهتمام من فراغ فقد تعالت الأصوات البيئية المنادية بتقليل الآثار البيئية الناجمة عن الأنشطة البشرية المختلفة ونادت بخفض المخلفات والملوثات والحفاظ على قاعدة الموارد الطبيعية للأجيال القادمة. ونتيجة لذلك فإن القطاعات العمرانية في هذا العصر لم تعد بمعزل عن القضايا البيئية الملحة التي بدأت تهدد العالم وتم التنبه لها في السنوات القلائل الأخيرة، فهذه القطاعات من جهة تعتبر أحد المستهلكين الرئيسيين للموارد الطبيعية كالأرض والمواد والمياه والطاقة، ومن جهة أخرى فإن عمليات صناعة البناء والتشييد الكثيرة والمعقدة ينتج عنها كميات كبيرة من الضجيج والتلوث والمخلفات الصلبة. وتبقى مشكلة هدر الطاقة والمياه من أبرز المشاكل البيئية-الاقتصادية للمباني بسبب استمرارها وديمومتها طوال فترة تشغيل المبنى. ولهذه الأسباب وغيرها ونتيجة لتنامي الوعي العام تجاه الآثار البيئية المصاحبة لأنشطة البناء فقد نوه بعض المتخصصين أن التحدي الأساسي الذي يواجه القطاعات العمرانية في هذا الوقت إنما يتمثل في مقدرتها على الإيفاء بالتزاماتها وأداء دورها التنموي تجاه تحقيق مفاهيم التنمية المستدامة الشاملة، وأضاف آخرون بأن الإدارة والسيطرة البيئية على المشاريع العمرانية ستكون واحدة من أهم المعايير التنافسية الهامة في هذه القطاعات في القرن الواحد والعشرين. من هنا نشأت في الدول الصناعية المتقدمة مفاهيم وأساليب جديدة لم تكن مألوفة من قبل في تصميم وتنفيذ المشاريع، ومن هذه المفاهيم "التصميم المستدام" و"العمارة الخضراء" و"المباني المستدامة", هذه المفاهيم جميعها تعكس الاهتمام المتنامي لدى القطاعات العمرانية بقضايا التنمية الاقتصادية في ظل حماية البيئة، وخفض استهلاك الطاقة، والاستغلال الأمثل للموارد الطبيعية، والاعتماد بشكل أكبر على مصادر الطاقة المتجددة (Renewable Sources).​ 


مفاهيم الاستدامة والعمارة الخضراء في القطاع العمراني:
التصميم المستدام .. العمارة الخضراء .. الإنشاءات المستدامة .. البناء الأخضر .. هذه المفاهيم جميعها ما هي إلا طرق وأساليب جديدة للتصميم والتشييد تستحضر التحديات البيئية والاقتصادية التي ألقت بظلالها على مختلف القطاعات في هذا العصر، فالمباني الجديدة يتم تصميمها وتنفيذها وتشغيلها بأساليب وتقنيات متطورة تسهم في تقليل الأثر البيئي، وفي نفس الوقت تقود إلى خفض التكاليف وعلى وجــه الخصــوص تكــاليف التشغيل والصيانة (Running Costs)، كما أنها تسهم في توفير بيئــة عمرانية آمنة ومريحــة. وهكــذا فإن بواعث تبني مفهـــوم الاستدامة في القطــاع العمراني لا تختلف عن البواعث التي أدت إلى ظهور وتبني مفهوم التنمية المستدامة (Sustainable Development) بأبعادها البيئية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية المتداخلة.
لم تعد هناك خطوط فاصلة بين البيئة والاقتصاد منذ ظهور وانتشار مفهوم التنمية المستدامة الذي أكد بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أن ضمان استمرارية النمو الاقتصادي لا يمكن أن يتحقق في ظل تهديد البيئة بالملوثات والمخلفات وتدمير أنظمتها الحيوية واستنزاف مواردها الطبيعية. والعمارة المستدامة الخضراء تعزز وتتبنى هذا الارتباط الوثيق بين البيئة والاقتصاد، والسبب في ذلك أن تأثيرات الأنشطة العمرانية والمباني على البيئة لها أبعاد اقتصادية واضحة والعكس صحيح، فاستهلاك الطاقة الذي يتسبب في ارتفاع فاتورة الكهرباء له ارتباط وثيق بظاهرة المباني المريضة (Sick Buildings) التي تنشأ من الاعتماد بشكل أكبر على أجهزة التكييف الاصطناعية مع إهمال التهوية الطبيعية، وهذا الكلام ينسحب على الاعتماد بشكل أوحد على الإضاءة الاصطناعية لإنارة المبنى من الداخل مما يقود إلى زيادة فاتورة الكهرباء وفي نفس الوقت يقلل من الفوائد البيئية والصحية فيما لو كانت أشعة الشمس تدخل في بعض الأوقات إلى داخل المبنى. فقد أثبتت الأبحاث الحديثة أن التعرض للإضاءة الاصطناعية لفترات طويلة يتسبب في حدوث أضرار جسيمة على صحة الإنسان على المستويين النفسي والبدني. وتعد عملية التعرض للذبذبات الضوئية الصادرة عن مصابيح الإنارة (الفلورسنت) والافتقاد للإضاءة الطبيعية من أهم الآثار السلبية التي تعاني منها بيئة العمل المكتبي، فقد ظهرت نتيجة لذلك شكاوى عديدة من المستخدمين في بعض الدول الصناعية المتقدمة تضمنت الإحساس بالإجهاد الجسدي والإعياء والصداع الشديد والأرق. كما أن الإضاءة الصناعية الشديدة تعتبر في مقدمة الأسباب المرجحة لأعراض الكآبة في بيئات العمل. أما الهدر في مواد البناء أثناء تنفيذ المشروع فهو يتسبب في تكاليف إضافية ويقود في نفس الوقت إلى تلويث البيئة بهذه المخلفات التي تنطوي على نسب غير قليلة من المواد السمية والكيميائية الضارة. وهكذا فإن الحلول والمعالجات البيئية التي تقدمها العمارة المستدامة الخضراء تقود في نفس الوقت لتحقيق فوائد اقتصادية لا حصر لها على مستوى الفرد والمجتمع. 
حسب بعض التقديرات فإن صناعات البناء على مستوى العالم تستهلك حوالي (40%) من إجمالي المواد الأولية (Raw Materials) ويقدر هذا الاستهلاك بحوالي (3 مليارات) من الأطنان سنوياً. في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية تستهلك المباني وحدها (65%) من إجمالي الاستهلاك الكلي للطاقة بجميع أنواعها، وتتسبب في (30%) من إنبعاثات البيت الزجاجي. إن أهمية دمج ممارسات وتطبيقات العمارة المستدامة الخضراء جلية وواضحة، حيث يشير المعماري جيمس واينز (James Wines) في كتابه "العمارة الخضراء" إلى أن المباني تستهلك سُـدس إمدادات الماء العذب في العالم، وربع إنتاج الخشب، وخُمسين الوقود والمواد المصنعة. وفي نفس الوقت تنتج نصف غازات البيت الزجاجي الضارة، ويضيف بأن مساحة البيئة المشيدة (built environment) في العالم ستتضاعف خلال فترة وجيزة جداً تتراوح بين 20-40 سنة قادمة. وهذه الحقائق تجعل من عمليات إنشاء وتشغيل المباني العمرانية واحدة من أكثر الصناعات استهلاكاً للطاقة والموارد في العالم. كما أن التلوث الناتج عن عدم كفاءة المباني والمخلفات الصادرة عنها هي في الأصل ناتجة عن التصميم السيئ للمباني، فالملوثات والمخلفات التي تلحق أضراراً كبيرة بالبيئة ليست سوى نواتج عرضية (by-products) لطريقة تصميم مبانينا وتشييدها وتشغيلها وصيانتها، وعندما تصبح الأنظمة الحيوية (bio-systems) غير صحية نتيجة لهذه الملوثات فإن ذلك يعني وجود بيئة غير آمنة للمستخدمين.
إن التكلفة العالية للطاقة والمخاوف البيئية والقلق العام حول ظاهرة "المباني المريضة" المقترنة بالمباني الصندوقية المغلقة في فترة السبعينات، جميعها ساعدت على إحداث قفزة البداية لحركة العمارة المستدامة الخضراء. أما في الوقت الحاضر فإن "الاقتصاد" هو الباعث الرئيس على التحول والتوجه نحو التصاميم والمباني الأكثر خضرة. المعماري مايكل كروزبي (Michael Crosbie) الذي يعمل في مكتب (Steven Winter Associates) يشير في هذا الصدد إلى "أن زبائنه الراغبين في تصميم مباني خضراء أكثر بكثير من الطلب، لأنهم يرون ويدركون الكمية الهائلة من الأموال التي يتم إنفاقها في سبيل الحصول على شيء ما مبني، وبالتالي فهم يريدون عائداً استثماريا مجزياً لذلك".
المؤيدون للعمارة المستدامة الخضراء يراهنون على المنافع والفوائد الكثيرة لهذا الاتجاه. في حالة مبنى إداري كبير - على سبيل المثال - فإن إدماج أساليب التصميم الخضراء (Green Design Techniques) والتقنيات الذكية (Clever Technology) في المبنى لا يعمل فقط على خفض استهلاك الطاقة وتقليل الأثر البيئي، ولكنه أيضاً يقلل من تكاليف الإنشاء وتكاليف الصيانة، ويخلق بيئة عمل سارة ومريحة، ويحسّن من صحة المستخدمين ويرفع من معدلات إنتاجيتهم، كما أنه يقلل من المسئولية القانونية التي قد تنشأ بسبب أمرض المباني، ويرفع من قيمة ملكية المبنى وعائدات الإيجار.
وهكذا فإن التيار الأخضر في قطاع البناء يعمل على توفير تكاليف الطاقة على المدى الطويل، ففي مسح ميداني أجري على (99 مبنى) من المباني الخضراء في الولايات المتحدة وجد أنها تستهلك طاقة أقل بنسبة (30%) مقارنة مع المباني التقليدية المماثلة. لذا فإن أي تكاليف إضافية يتم دفعها في مرحلتي التصميم والبناء يمكن استعادتها بسرعة. وبالمقارنة بذلك فإن الإفراط في النظرة التقليدية لمحاولة تقليل تكاليف البناء الأولية يمكن أن يؤدي إلى مواد مهدرة وفواتير طاقة أعلى بصورة مستمرة.
ولكن فوائد المباني الخضراء ليست مقصورة فقط على الجوانب البيئية والاقتصادية المباشرة، فاستعمال ضوء النهار الطبيعي في عمارات المكاتب – على سبيل المثال – بالإضافة إلى أنه يقلل من تكاليف الطاقة التشغيلية فهو أيضاً يجعل العاملين أكثر إنتاجاً، فقد وجدت الدراسة التي أجراها المتخصصان في علم النفس البيئي بجامعة ميتشيغان (Rachel and Stephen Kaplan) أن الموظفين الذين تتوفر لهم إطلالة على مناطق طبيعية من مكاتبهم أظهروا رضى أكبر تجاه العمل، وكانوا أقل إجهادا وتعرضهم للأمراض كان أقل. أيضاً إحدى الشركات العاملة في مجال الفضاء (Lockheed Martin) تبين لها أن نسبة الغياب هبطت بنسبة (15%) بعد أن قامت بنقل (2.500 موظف) إلى مبنى أخضر منشأ حديثاً في كاليفورنيا، والمردود الاقتصادي لهذ الزيادة في معدل الإنتاجية عوض المبالغ الإضافية التي أنفقت أثناء تشييد المبنى خلال عام واحد فقط. وعلى نفس المنوال، فإن استعمال ضوء النهار الطبيعي في مراكز التسوق يؤدي إلى رفع حجم المبيعات، فالمجموعة الاستشارية المتخصصة في تقنيات المباني ذات الكفاءة في الطاقة (Heschong Mahone) ومقرها كاليفورنيا، وجدت أن المبيعات كانت أعلى بنسبة (40%) في المخازن التسويقية التي تمت اضائتها من خلال فتحات السقف (Skylights). وقد وجدت المجموعة أيضاً أن أداء الطلاب في قاعات الدرس المضاءة طبيعياً أفضل بنسبة (20%). ​ 


معايير بيئية جديدة للبناء :
حماس اليوم للعمارة الخضراء والمباني المستدامة له أصوله المرتبطة بأزمة الطاقة في السبعينات، فقد بدأ المعماريون آنذاك يفكرون ويتساءلون عن الحكمة من وجود مباني صندوقية محاطة بالزجاج والفولاذ وتتطلب تدفئة هائلة وأنظمة تبريد مكلفة، ومن هناك تعالت أصوات المعماريين المتحمسين الذين اقترحوا العمارة الأكثر كفاءة في استهلاك الطاقة ومنهم: وليام ماكدونو، بروس فول وروبرت فوكس من الولايات المتحدة، توماس هيرزوج من ألمانيا، ونورمان فوستر وريتشارد روجرز من بريطانيا. هؤلاء المعماريون أصحاب الفكر التقدمي بدأوا باستكشاف وبلورة التصاميم المعمارية التي ركزت على التأثير البيئي طويل المدى أثناء تشغيل وصيانة المباني، وكانوا ينظرون لما هو أبعد من هم "التكاليف الأولية" (Initial Costs) للبناء. هذه النظرة ومنذ ذلك الحين تأصلت في بعض أنظمة تقييم المباني مثل معيار (BREEAM) الذي تم تطبيقه في بريطانيا في العام 1990م. ومعايير رئاسة الطاقة والتصميم البيئي (LEED) في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وهي اختصار لـ (Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design)، وهذه المعيار الأخير تم تطويره بواسطة المجلس الأمريكي للبناء الأخضر (USGBC)، وتم البدء بتطبيقه في العام 2000م. والآن يتم منح شهادة (LEED) للمشاريع المتميزة في تطبيقات العمارة المستدامة الخضراء في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. إن معايير (LEED) تهدف إلى إنتاج بيئة مشيدة أكثر خضرة، ومباني ذات أداء اقتصادي أفضل، وهذه المعايير التي يتم تزويد المعماريين والمهندسين والمطورين والمستثمرين بها تتكون من قائمة بسيطة من المعايير المستخدمة في الحكم على مدى التزام المبنى بالضوابط الخضراء، ووفقاً لهذه المعايير يتم منح نقاط للمبنى في جوانب مختلفة، فكفاءة استهلاك الطاقة في المبنى تمنح في حدود (17 نقطة)، وكفاءة استخدام المياه تمنح في حدود (5 نقاط)، في حين تصل نقاط جودة وسلامة البيئة الداخلية في المبنى إلى حدود (15 نقطة)، أما النقاط الإضافية فيمكن اكتسابها عند إضافة مزايا محددة للمبنى مثل: مولدات الطاقة المتجددة، أو أنظمة مراقبة غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون. وبعد تقدير النقاط لكل جانب من قبل اللجنة المعنية يتم حساب مجموع النقاط الذي يعكس تقدير (LEED) وتصنيفها للمبنى المقصود، فالمبنى الذي يحقق مجموع نقاط يبلغ (39 نقطة) يحصل على تصنيف (ذهبي)، وهذا التصنيف يعني أن المبنى يخفض التأثيرات على البيئة بنسبة (50%) على الأقل مقارنة بمبنى تقليدي مماثل له، أما المبنى الذي يحقق مجموع نقاط يبلغ (52 نقطة) فيحوز على تصنيف (بلاتيني)، وهذا التصنيف يعني أن المبنى يحقق خفض في التأثيرات البيئية بنسبة (70%) على الأقل مقارنة بمبنى تقليدي مماثل.
إن تقييم المباني بمثل هذه الطريقة يمكن أن يكشف لنا عدد المباني التقليدية التي لا تتمتع بالكفاءة (Inefficient Buildings) وبالتالي نتعرف على أسباب ذلك في ثنايا الأساليب المتبعة في تصميمها وتشييدها وتشغيلها. يقول فيليب بيرنشتاين (Phillip Bernstein) وهو معماري وأستاذ في جامعة (Yale) متحدثاً عن مشكلة المباني التي تفتقر إلى الكفاءة: ".. هي ليست فقط استخدام الطاقة، ولكنها استخدام المواد، وهدر المياه، والإستراتيجيات غير الكفوئة التي نتبعها لاختيار الأنظمة الفرعية لمبانينا .. إنها لشيء مخيف". وقد أرجع المعماري بيرنشتاين عدم الكفاءة في المباني إلى ما أسماه (التمزق أو التجزيء) في أعمال البناء، حيث يرى بأن المعماريين والمهندسين والمطورين ومقاولي البناء كل منهم يتبنى قرارات تخدم مصالحه الخاصة فقط، وبالتالي يحدث عجز ضخم وانعدام كلي للجودة والكفاءة في المبنى بشكل عام. ​ 

أمثلة عالمية خضراء :
عند التمعن في أوضاعنا البيئية الصارمة ومواردنا المحدودة ندرك بأن حاجتنا إلى تطبيقات العمارة الخضراء والإنشاءات المستدامة أكثر من الدول الصناعية المتقدمة. وإذا كانت كميات أشعة الشمس وحرارتها ووهجها في منطقتنا من أعلى المعدلات في العالم فإن هذا يعني وجود فرص ذهبية لتوظيفها كمصدر بديل لإنتاج الطاقة، بالإضافة إلى استغلالها في إضاءة المباني والمنشآت خلال ساعات النهار. ومع ذلك فنحن نسمع عن مباني منشأة في بعض البلدان التي تغيب عنها الشمس لأيام طويلة في السنة، وهذه المباني تعتمد بشكل أساسي في الإضاءة الداخلية على ضوء النهار الطبيعي حيث توفر نصف كمية الطاقة المستهلكة في الإضاءة، بينما نرى مبانينا التي تقبع تحت الشمس الحارقة والوهج الضوئي القوي مظلمة ومعتمة من الداخل وتعتمد فقط على الإضاءة الاصطناعية التي تضيف أعباء اقتصادية إلى فاتورة الكهرباء، بل إن تلك الدول قطعت أشواطاً متقدمة في تطبيقات استغلال الطاقة الشمسية كمصدر بديل للطاقة في المباني، بالإضافة إلى استغلال الرياح وشلالات المياه في إنتاج الطاقة.
يوجد في الدول الصناعية الكثير من المباني الكبرى التي تجسد مفهوم العمارة المستدامة الخضراء التي تقلل من التأثيرات على البيئة، ومنها مبنى برج (Conde Nast) المكون من (48 طابقاً) في ساحة التايمز في نيويورك، وهو مصمم بواسطة (فوكس وفول معماريون). إنه يعد أحد الأمثلة المبكرة التي طبقت مبادئ العمارة المستدامة الخضراء في مبنى حضري كبير، وقد استعملت فيه تقريباً جميع التقنيات التي يمكن تخيلها لتوفير الطاقة. فقد استخدم المبنى نوعية خاصة من الزجاج تسمح بدخول ضوء الشمس الطبيعي وتبقي الحرارة والأشعة فوق البنفسجية خارج المبنى، وتقلل من فقدان الحرارة الداخلية أثناء الشتاء. وهناك أيضاً خليتان تعملان على وقود الغاز الطبيعي تزودان المبنى بـ (400 كيلو واط) من الطاقة، وهو ما يكفي لتغذية المبنى بكل كمية الكهرباء التي يحتاجها ليلاً، بالإضافة إلى (5%) من كمية الكهرباء التي يحتاجها نهاراً. أما عادم الماء الحار فقد أنتج بواسطة خلايا الوقود المستخدمة للمساعدة على تسخين المبنى وتزويده بالماء الحار. بينما وضعت أنظمة التبريد والتكييف على السقف كمولد غاز أكثر من كونها مولد كهربائي، وهذا يخفض من فقدان الطاقة المرتبط بنقل الطاقة الكهربائية. كما أن لوحات (Photovoltaic Panels) الموجودة على المبنى من الخارج تزود المبنى بطاقة إضافية تصل إلى (15 كيلو واط). وداخل المبنى تتحكم حساسات الحركة بالمراوح وتطفىء الإضاءة في المناطق قليلة الإشغال مثل السلالم. أما إشارات الخروج فهي مضاءة بثنائيات خفيفة مخفضة لإستهلاك الطاقة. والنتيجة النهائية هي أن المبنى يستهلك طاقة أقل بنسبة (35-40%) مقارنة بأي مبنى تقليدي مماثل.
ومن الأمثلة الأخرى على العمارة الخضراء برج (The Swiss Re Tower) القابع في أحد شوارع مدينة لندن والمصمم بواسطة المعماري نورمان فوستر وشركاه، ويشير اللندنيون لهذا الصرح المعماري بأنه الإضافة الأحدث إلى خط أفق مدينتهم العريقة، وهذا البرج المنتصب كثمرة الخيار يتكون من (41 طابقاً)، إلا أن الشيء الرائع في هذا المبنى ليس شكله المعماري الجميل ولكن كفائته العالية في استهلاك الطاقة، فتصميمه المبدع والخلاق يحقق وفراً متوقعاً في استهلاك الطاقة يصل إلى (50%) من إجمالي الطاقة الذي تستهلكه بناية تقليدية مماثلة. ويتجلى غنى المبنى بمزايا توفير الطاقة في استعمال الإضاءة والتهوية الطبيعيتين كل ما أمكن ذلك. وتتكون واجهة المبنى من طبقتين من الزجاج (الخارجية منها عبارة عن زجاج مزدوج)، والطبقتان تحيطان بتجويف مهوى بالستائر الموجهة بالحاسب الآلي. كما أن نظام حساسات الطقس الموجود على المبنى من الخارج يراقب درجة الحرارة وسرعة الرياح ومستوى أشعة الشمس، ويقوم بغلق الستائر وفتح لوحات النوافذ عند الحاجة. أما شكل المبنى فهو مصمم بحيث يزيد من استعمال ضوء النهار الطبيعي، ويقلل من الحاجة للإضاءة الاصطناعية، ويتيح مشاهدة مناظر خارجية طبيعية حتى لمن هم في عمق المبنى من الداخل.
أما المبنى الأخضر الأكثر شهرة فهو موجود مؤقتاً على "لوحة الرسم" لحين إكمال مراحل إنشائه وهو برج الحرية الذي سيتم بناؤه في الموقع السابق لمبنى مركز التجارة العالمي في نيويورك. المعماريون المصممون سكيدمور وأوينجز وميريل وإستوديو دانيال ليبيسكيند (Skidmore, Owings & Merrill and Studio Daniel Libeskind) قاموا بدمج مزايا التصميم البيئي في جميع أرجاء المبنى الضخم. وسيحوي البرج الرئيس والذي سيرتفع (1.776 قدم) الألواح الشمسية بالإضافة إلى محطة طاقــة هوائية (تعمل على الرياح)، التوربينـات يتوقـع أن تولـد حوالي (1 ميجا واط) من الطاقة، وهو ما يكفي لتغذية البرج بنسبة (20%) من احتياجه المتوقع من الطاقة. ومثل المباني الخضراء الأخرى فإن البرج سيعتمد على الإضاءة والتهوية الطبيعيتين، بالإضافة إلى أنظمة وعناصر الإنارة ذات الكفاءة العالية في استهلاك الطاقة. 
العمارة المستدامة الخضراء والتراث العمراني: 
مفهوم "العمارة المستدامة الخضراء" دخل حيز الاستعمال والرواج والانتشار في الأوساط المهنية في قطاعات صناعة البناء والتشييد في الدول الصناعية المتقدمة فقط في التسعينيات من القرن المنصرم، ولكن جذور هذه الحركة يمكن تتبعها لسنوات طويلة في العصور الماضية. فقد كانت الموارد المتاحة بما فيها الأرض ومواد البناء المحلية تستغل بكفاءة عالية، كما أنها قدمت معالجات بيئية ذكية أسهمت إلى حد كبير في خلق توافق بيئي بين المبنى والبيئة المحيطة، ومن تلك المعالجات العناية بتوجيهات المباني، وتوظيف طبوغرافية الأرض، واستخدام الأفنية الداخلية، والعرائش، والمشربيات، وملاقف الهواء، والعناية بأشكال وأحجام النوافذ والفتحات، والحوائط السميكة، والاعتماد على المواد المحلية كالطين والخشب، وجعل المباني متلاصقة ومتقاربة، بالإضافة إلى استغلال وتوظيف العناصر النباتية في التكييف البيئي والتقليل من وطأة الظروف المناخية. إن الفوائد والمزايا البيئية-الاقتصادية التي حققتها في الماضي عمارتنا المحلية هي بحد ذاتها صور وتطبيقات مبكرة لمفهوم العمارة المستدامة الخضراء. لذلك فإن المطلوب الآن هو تبني أفكار ودروس وعبر العمارة التقليدية من منظور بيئي-اقتصادي ومن ثم دراستها وتطويرها وتوظيفها في المباني الحديثة بما يتلائم مع احتياجات العصر والتقدم العلمي والتكنولوجي في أنظمة ومواد البناء. 
كما أن هناك أمثلة عالمية قديمة للعمارة المستدامة الخضراء ومنها على سبيل المثال القصر البلوري أو الكريستال بالاس (Crystal Palace) في مدينة لندن والمبني عام 1851م، وغاليريا فيتوريو إمانويل ميلان الثانية (Milan's Galleria V. Emanuele II) المبني عام 1877م، فقد تم فيهما استخدام مراوح السقف والغرف المبردة بالهواء تحت الأرض لضبط درجة الحرارة الداخلية.​


----------



## majed2002sa (2 ديسمبر 2006)

الممارسة المهنية الخضراء :
الإستدامة هي واحدة من أهم الاعتبارات التي يتم أخذها بالحسبان عند مزاولة المعماريين والمهندسين للمهنة في الدول الصناعية المتقدمة، وقد أصبح الحديث عن العمارة الخضراء والمباني المستدامة من الأمور المألوفة في الأوساط المهنية الهندسية في الكثير من الدول الصناعية المتقدمة، وكان ذلك متزامناً مع القلق المتزايد بشأن التأثيرات السلبية للبيئة المشيدة على الحالة البيئية لكوكب الأرض، بالإضافة إلى التحديات الاقتصادية المتفاقمة نتيجة لارتفاع تكاليف الطاقة ومواد البناء. ولذلك فقد تبنى المهنيون أنفسهم تجريب مصادر الطاقة البديلة، وتطوير تقنيات خفض استهلاك الطاقة، وتقليل المخلفات والملوثات الصلبة والسائلة والغازية، بالإضافة إلى تطوير مواد وأساليب جديدة للتصميم والتنفيذ والتشغيل والصيانة. يقول المعماري جيمس ستيل في كتابه "العمارة الخضراء": "...الإستدامة تتطلب توظيف المهارات التي يستعملها المعماري بشكل أفضل كالتحليل، المقارنة، التأليف، والاستنتاج وهي تقود إلى الخيارات الجمالية التي لها أساس في الحقيقة بدلاً من الأنماط التشكيلية...".
لابد من التأكيد على أن مفاهيم وتطبيقات الإستدامة في صناعة البناء ليست ترفاً علمياً وإنما هي أسلوب عملي جديد للممارسة المهنية أثناء التصميم والإشراف. قبل كل شيء يجب أن نثير بعض الأسئلة عن الطرق المتبعة في تصميم وبناء مساكننا ومنشآتنا المعمارية، وما هي القرارات التصميمية التي يتخذها المعماري والمهندس عند بلورة فكرة التصميم واختيار أنظمة ومواد البناء، هذه القرارات التي تتخذ على عجل في أروقة المكاتب الهندسية والاستشارية تبدو ظاهرياً سهلة وروتينية، ولكنها في الحقيقة أصبحت تشكل خطورة كبيرة من حيث أنها تؤثر وبشكل مباشر على مستقبلنا البيئي والصحي والاقتصادي. ومعظم هذا القلق ينتهي إلى استعمال الموارد وأهمها الطاقة التي أصبحت تشكل عبئاً اقتصاديا كبيراً على الأفراد والمجتمعات والحكومات. والطاقة المستهلكة في أنشطة البناء لا تتوقف على عمليات التشغيل التقليدية لأن الطاقة مجسدة في مواد البناء نفسها، في استخراجها من الطبيعة وتصنيعها ونقلها وتركيبها وتجميع الفاقد والتخلص منه، وبعد ذلك تأتي عمليات التشغيل المتواصلة وتصبح الطاقة عبئاً اقتصادياً وبيئياً في نفس الوقت بسبب التلوث الناجم عن غازات البيت الزجاجي والانبعاث الأخرى. ثم هناك خسارة الجمال الطبيعي وتدمير الأنظمة الحيوية واستنزاف الموارد البيئية، وهذه جميعها تتزامن مع عمليات استخراج موارد الطاقة وخامات مواد البناء من الطبيعة. ​ 
الخلاصة ​ 
أن تفعيل تطبيق مفاهيم وممارسات الإستدامة والعمارة الخضراء في صناعة البناء لا يمكن أن يتم إلا عن طريق المعماريين والمهندسين المؤهلين في هذا المجال، وهو ما سيقود إلى إيجاد الحلول الملائمة للمشاكل البيئية والاقتصادية والوظيفية 
إن "العمارة الخضراء" "والمباني المستدامة" ليست ترفاً أكاديمياً، ولا توجهاً نظرياً أو أماني وأحلام لا مكان لها من الواقع، بل إنها تمثل توجهاً تطبيقياً عالمياً وممارسة مهنية واعية بدأت تتشكل ملامحها وأبعادها بشكل كبير في أوساط المعماريين والمهندسين المعنيين بقطاعات البناء في الدول الصناعية المتقدمة. وقد قطعت تلك الدول أشواطاً طويلة في هذا المجال وهناك تزايداً ملحوظاً في الإقبال على هذا التوجه من قبل العامة في ظل الاهتمام المتواصل من قبل المهنيين أنفسهم. فالمعماريون والمهندسون هم بمثابة الأدوات (Tools) الفاعلة التي تستطيع توطين هذه التقنيات وتأصيلها كممارسات مهنية أثناء تصميم مشاريع المباني والإشراف على تنفيذها. وهذا بدوره يتطلب الاهتمام بالتعليم المعماري والهندسي في جامعاتنا بحيث تصبح كليات العمارة والهندسة "حاضنة" لتوجه العمارة الخضراء والمباني المستدامة. 
من المنظور المهني، ومن أجل إيجاد الحلول البيئية والاقتصادية للمشاكل التي يعاني منها قطاع البناء نحن بحاجة ماسة إلى تغيير الأنماط التقليدية المتبعة في تصميم وتنفيذ مبانينا لجعلها أكثر استدامة، وهذا التغيير المطلوب يجب أن يبدأ من العنصر الرئيس في عمليات صناعة البناء وهو المعماري والمهندس المصمم، أما وسائل إحداث هذا التغيير فهي كما أسلفنا تنبع من العملية التعليمية في كليات العمارة والهندسة، وتتواصل أثناء الممارسة من خلال التعليم المستمر والتدريب والتأهيل المهني في هذا المجال.​ 

الموضوع منقول من منتدي التقنية ’’’وهو منسوب الى 
م. علي بن محمد السواط
طالب دكتوراه العمارة وعلوم البناء
عضو مجلس إدارة شعبة الهندسة القيمية بالهيئة السعودية للمهندسين​ 




بالتوفيق ,,,,,​


----------



## نودي (3 ديسمبر 2006)

لا اعرف كيف اقدم لك جزيل الشكر على هذه المساعدة القيمة ولكن ربما بطلب المزيد وذلك عن كيفية جعل المبنى جزء من الطبيعة فى العمارة الحديثة اي من خلال المعمارين المعاصرين والنظرة المستقبلية واكرر الشكر


----------



## majed2002sa (3 ديسمبر 2006)

العفو ,,يالغالى ,,اقل واجب نقدر علية ’’


ولكن اتمنى ان تعيد قراءه الموضوع ,,هنالك امثله عن مباني حققت معايير الاستدامة ,,وذلك بالاستفاده من الطاقات الطبيعية وتقليل الهدر والغازات الضاره ’’ومالى ذلك من الشروط المدرجه ضمن شروط منظمة ’’

(( ومعايير رئاسة الطاقة والتصميم البيئي (LEED) في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وهي اختصار لـ (Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design) ,,,,



ولديك مثال نورمان فوستر ’’وأخر مشاريعية ,,وهو البنك الالماني ,,وكذلك مشروع المعمارى الماليزي ((حمزة )) 

بانتظاركم دوماً


----------



## نودي (4 ديسمبر 2006)

يبدو لي انك متمكن من هذا الموضوع ولديك معلومات قيمة جدا فعذرني على فضولى ونهمي لاستقي من هذه المعلومات حيث اني اعد رسالة الماجستير عن هذا الموضوع واوشكة مدة الرسالة على الانتهاء وانا غالبا ابحث في الاتجاه الخاظئ اذلك لم اتقدم كثيرا لهذا ارجو منكم سعة الصدر ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م / تركي بن محمد (4 ديسمبر 2006)

_شكرا  ماجد عل المعلومات المفيده . .. _


----------



## zoubir (28 ديسمبر 2006)

اللسان يعجز عن الشكر 
بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه


----------



## samir mana (28 ديسمبر 2006)

ماذا اقول 
انت فين من زمان


----------



## نودي (17 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اعزائى لقد عدت الى المنتدى بعد ان انجبت طفلا جميلا اسميته محمد فارجو منكم معاودة ارسال الرسائل لي ومشاركتى معكم وخاصة حول موضوع تطور العمارة المتواصلة مع البيئة او العمارة البيئية (تطور العمارة من الناحية البيئية والف شكر للمهندس ماجد


----------



## محمود السيد حسن (18 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## alpha bidoo (2 يناير 2008)

مشكور جدا اخي على هذا الموضوع والاهتمام بالبيئة المحيطة في التصميم امر يغفل عنه الكثير لكن يكون التصميم ناجحا اذا كان مندمج مع البيئة المحيطة ومتوافق معها وغير شاذ عنها


----------



## FAYEZ GHABBOON (6 مارس 2008)

*Leedpass*

شكرا يا أخي الكريم 


هل كتاب Leedpass متوفر للتحميل؟


----------



## م حسناء (10 مارس 2008)

انا اتمنى انى كل المعمارييين قبل ما يهتموا بالشكل والجمال يهتموا بالبيئه وكيفيه استخدام المواد التى تخعل المبنى مرتبط مع البيئه


----------



## مايزنر (12 مارس 2008)

يمكن أن تبحث أيضاً في الانترنت عن مدرسة دالاس في أمريكا فهو مبنى حاز على جوائز لتصميمه المعتمد على البيئة والاستدامة بشكل كامل...


----------



## ISAMELDIN (13 مارس 2008)

لك الشكر 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## الحوت احمد (17 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية معلومات مفيدة 0000000000000000شكرا


----------

